# Presas Family Inspired videos and Books



## Guro Harold

Below is a list of Presas family inspired videos and books.  At least two of the instructors have studied with both Remy A. Presas and Ernesto Presas.

This is not a complete list, and the some of the instructors have other videos that cover topics in other FMAs and styles.  

Please add any other resources to this thread.

Enjoy,

Palusut  

http://www.fcskali.com
Videos featuring Tuhon Ray Dionaldo
- Principles of the Stick
- Principles of the Blade (GM Presas endorses Guro Ray on Camera)

http://www.hockscqc.com/shop/page2.html
 Videos featuring Guro W. Hock Hochheim 
- Pacific Archipelago  Combatives levels 1 - 6
- Black Belt Test Tape/DVD
  - Presas family Arnis based on Remy And Ernesto Presas' systems.

http://www.modernarnis.com/marppio_video.htm
 Videos featuring MARPPIO
- Introduction to Modern Arnis
- Two Stick Twirling and Two Stick Coordinated Striking
- Two Stick Striking, Blocking, Parrying, and Two Stick Disarming
- One Stick Advance Striking, and Advance Blocking
- Figure 8 and Reverse Figure 8
- Classical Abanico and Pilantik
- Double Sero and Sungketi
- Espada Y Daga
- One Stick Disarming and Counter Disarming
- Doblete, Triplete, and Banda Y Banda
- Crosada, Palis - Palis and Baba taas
- Single Dulo - Dulo
- Introduction to Tapi - Tapi

http://www.warriorsden.com/
 Videos featuring GM Remy A. Presas
- Black Belt Series Volume 1, 2, and 3

http://wdsupplies.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=28
 Video featuring Datu Tim Hartman
- Modern Arnis Anyos 1 - 6

http://www.abanico.de/html_e/index_e.html
 Videos featuring  Datu Dieter Knüttel
- Tapi-Tapi of Modern Arnis
- White belt - The new Program 2002
- Yellow belt - The new Program 2002
- Green belt - The new Program 2002
- Blue belt - The new Program 2002
- Brown belt - The new Program 2002

http://www.kellyworden.com/home/products.html
Videos featuring Datu Kelly Worden
- CONNECTING THE SYSTEMS video series
 - Nine videos in all!!!

http://www.professorpresas.com/Products.htm
- Videos 1 - 15 feature GM Remy Presas
- The other videos feature Master Jeff Delany and Lisa McManus

http://muhammadsmartialarts.com/mainframe.htm
Video features Guro Dawud Muhammad
- Modern Arnis: Strikes and Disarms 

Books
----------
http://www.warriorsden.com/
 - "Modern Arnis" ("The Yellow Book")
 - "Modern Arnis: Philippine Martial Art 'Stick Fighting'" ("The Pink Book-Remy Presas/Roland Dantes cover")

http://www.modernarnis.com/books.htm
 - "Modern Arnis: Philippine Martial Art 'Stick Fighting'" ("The Pink Book-Remy Presas cover")
 - "Modern Arnis: Philippine Martial Art 'Stick Fighting'" ("The Blue Book-Remy Presas cover")
 - "The Practical Art of Escrima, 2nd Edition"

http://www.danandersonkarate.com/store/index.html
- "De-fanging The Snake" by Dan Anderson
- "Advanced Modern Arnis" by Dan Anderson


----------



## Cruentus

Nice list and good idea, Palusut!


----------



## Dan Anderson

Harold,

At the CSSD SC wwebsite, Bram Frank has a number of videos and DVDs for sale.  He was also a student of Prof. Presas and has worked Modern Arnis for the blade to a high skill.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Guro Harold

Hi Paul,

Thanks alot!

Hi Dan,

You are right, it was definitely an unintentional oversight.  I don't go over to CSSDSC that much and Bram hasn't posted over on MT that much lately.

Thanks,

Harold

http://cssdsc.com/Merchant2/merchan...&Product_Code=CONCEPTUAL&Category_Code=VIDEOS
Videos Featuring Guro Bram Frank
- Conceptual Series (5 video tape series!)

http://cssdsc.com/Merchant2/merchan...&Product_Code=SYMPOSIUM_DVD&Category_Code=DVD
- 2003 Modern Arnis Symposium DVD
--------------------------------------------


----------



## Dan Anderson

Big Daddy Bram had been quite busy lately.  He hardly writes me.  That's how busy he is.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Guro Harold

The Professor' Black Belt Videos on DVD Thread:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15352


----------



## Guro Harold

*Trankada - The Joint Locking Techniques & Tapi-Tapi Of Modern Arnis by Dan Anderson*

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14865


----------



## Guro Harold

*Bram Frank's Presas Jungle Bolo DVDs*

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15263


----------



## Dan Anderson

*Mano y Mano: The Weaponless Fighting Applications of Modern Arnis* available on the www.danandersonkarate.com website as well.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Guro Harold

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> *Mano y Mano: The Weaponless Fighting Applications of Modern Arnis* available on the www.danandersonkarate.com website as well.
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson



Mod Hat On:
Mod Note:

For the original thread with comments and reviews please refer to the following link:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12573

Mod Hat Off:

I have purchased this particular book and it is well done!

Palusut


----------



## arnisandyz

http://www.professorpresas.com/Products.htm
- Videos 1 - 15 feature GM Remy Presas


Is this the last video series that the Professor did before his passing?  If so, I thought these were under probate?  Has anybody ordered them yet?

Sorry if this has been brought up before.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Guro Harold

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> http://www.professorpresas.com/Products.htm
> - Videos 1 - 15 feature GM Remy Presas
> 
> 
> Is this the last video series that the Professor did before his passing?  If so, I thought these were under probate?  Has anybody ordered them yet?
> 
> Sorry if this has been brought up before.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy,

Yeah, these are the last videos that he filmed and last that I heard, they are still in probate.

Harold


----------



## Dan Anderson

Ken Smith of IMAF, Inc. just put out a DVD on disarms.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Dan Anderson

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> http://www.professorpresas.com/Products.htm
> - Videos 1 - 15 feature GM Remy Presas
> 
> 
> Is this the last video series that the Professor did before his passing?  If so, I thought these were under probate?  Has anybody ordered them yet?
> 
> Sorry if this has been brought up before.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy,

Bram Frank ordered a set of these tapes _before _ any hassle occurred regarding them.  I have seen them.  Some are longer than others and some are quite short (35 minutes or so).

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Dan Anderson

More additions from www.danandersonkarate.com:

Books:
Trankada - The Joint Locking Techniques & Tapi-Tapi Of Modern Arnis
Modern Arnis The Art Within Your Art - The Book Of Basics

DVDs:
The Portland Edged/Impact Weapon Seminar (2 DVD set)
2005 Modern Arnis International Summer Camp (8 DVD set)

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Guro Harold

GM Remy Presas videos:http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16765.


----------



## Dan Anderson

Newest edition from my site:
_*Espada Y Daga - The Sword & Dagger Fighting Art*_
It's a book and combination DVD.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## stickarts

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Newest edition from my site:
> _*Espada Y Daga - The Sword & Dagger Fighting Art*_
> It's a book and combination DVD.
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson


 
Hi Dan,
Your book is on my Christmas wish list! I should be getting it as long as Santa is good to me this year!


----------



## Mark Lynn

There is a two tape video (or possibly 1 DVD) put out by Videoquest of a live seminar featuring the Professor at Raleigh N.C. covering the applications of Sinawali.
(very good)

Also there is an older seminar tape that was produced by George Dillman covering a live seminar with Wally Jay and the Professor.  I've only seen it years ago so I don't know the name or the tape description.

Hock also had a double stick video that was based on a lot of the drills and such we covered with GM Ernesto.

George Denson (Videoquest) also put out a DVD that compared Kempo and Modern Arnis.

And since we are listing Presas family inspired videos and books, GM Ernesto has several tapes out as well.

"Mano Mano The Invincible Martial Art"

Kombatan series of tapes (These tapes were from TC Media)
1) Solo Baston
2) Double Baston
3) Espada y Daga
4) Doblete and Doblada
5) Bankaw (staff)
6) Policing techniques
7) Umbrella and Sungkite
8) Daga sa Daga
9) Mano Mano

Kombatan / IPMAF
Curriculmn Levels 1-10
(These were done by Master Julius and Jon Jon (GM Ernesto's son) 

Please there are several Kombatan books that were produced by GM Ernesto as well.


----------



## stick man

thank you for websites .


----------



## John Zagari

GM Ernesto is actually working on what he calls the Encyclopedia of Filipino Martial Arts.

He said at this years IPMAF camp that the book should be published sometime in the next 12 months. From the sounds of it, will definetly be one to look out for as it will contain 500-700 pages worth of technique workshops/diagrams ranging from Mano-Mano, Dumog, Single Stick, Double Stick and Balisong. Essentially he described this as his life's body of work in one book. 

If I hear any further news I will let everyone know.


----------



## arnisador

John Zagari said:


> GM Ernesto is actually working on what he calls the Encyclopedia of Filipino Martial Arts.
> 
> He said at this years IPMAF camp that the book should be published sometime in the next 12 months. From the sounds of it, will definetly be one to look out for as it will contain 500-700 pages worth of technique workshops/diagrams ranging from Mano-Mano, Dumog, Single Stick, Double Stick and Balisong. Essentially he described this as his life's body of work in one book.



This sounds _great_! Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## John Zagari

This book has been in the pipelines for a couple of years atleast. I have been involved in a number of photo shoots for it both in the Philippines and in Australia so I am very excited about it, having already seen some of the techniques and material that will be covered. I think it will definetly be the most inclusive one stop coverage of modern arnis/kombatan ever published by any of the Presas brothers.


----------



## arnisador

I'm a book fan. I know the advantages of DVDs--that's obvious--but I just like books. We have too few from Prof. Presas!


----------



## Guro Harold

It appears that MARPPIO has repackaged the classic GM Remy A. Presas series (1 - 7) to DVD!

It also looks like they have made available some other videos of the Professor.

- Volume 8 : Advance Arnis 
Featuring: Grandmaster Remy A. Presas 
(Looks like an addition to the classic series)

Approx: 68 min
DVD Format: NTSC / PAL 
DVD Price: $30.00


- Live Seminar in Michigan (Taped in 1999)
Featuring: Grandmaster Remy A. Presas

Approx: 48 min
DVD Format: NTSC / PAL 
DVD Price: $30.00

- Live Seminar in Germany (Taped in 2000)
Featuring: Grandmaster Remy A. Presas

Approx: 60 min
DVD Format: NTSC / PAL 
DVD Price: $30.00

- Live Seminar in Massachusetts (Taped in 1999)
Featuring: Grandmaster Remy A. Presas 

Approx: 40 min
DVD Format: NTSC / PAL 
DVD Price: $30.00

These videos can be found here:
http://www.modernarnis.com/onlinestore/videos.html#advance


----------



## Dan Anderson

Palusut said:


> It appears that MARPPIO has repackaged the classic GM Remy A. Presas series (1 - 7) to DVD!
> 
> It also looks like they have made available some other videos of the Professor.
> 
> - Volume 8 : Advance Arnis
> Featuring: Grandmaster Remy A. Presas
> (Looks like an addition to the classic series)
> 
> Approx: 68 min
> DVD Format: NTSC / PAL
> DVD Price: $30.00
> 
> 
> 
> These videos can be found here:
> http://www.modernarnis.com/onlinestore/videos.html#advance



Giving them the qick once over I'll bet they have been re edited and vol. 8 is part of the original set.  I'll let you know when I get back home.

Dan


----------



## Dan Anderson

Just ordered the 3 disc RP live set.  Tell y'all about when I get it.

Dan


----------



## Dan Anderson

I've been exchanging emails with Remy Jr. and he said that in the "Classic Series" DVD number 8 was never released.  Hmmm, this is interesting.  I should receive the 3 live seminar Prof. Presas DVD set here in the next couple of days but now I'm curious about DVD number 8.  Will keep y'all informed.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Morgan

Dan Anderson said:


> I've been exchanging emails with Remy Jr. and he said that in the "Classic Series" DVD number 8 was never released. Hmmm, this is interesting. I should receive the 3 live seminar Prof. Presas DVD set here in the next couple of days but now I'm curious about DVD number 8. Will keep y'all informed.
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson


 
Hello Mr. Anderson,

Have you received and reviewed the above mentioned DVDs?

Sincerely,

Morgan


----------



## Dan Anderson

Hi All,

This is a complete list of Modern Arnis/FMA books and videos from my site.  Rather than bouncing from post to post I thought I'd include them all in one shot.  If you want to see descriptions of them you can go to the link below:
http://danandersonkarate.com/store/Online_Store_Index.html

*Books:*
De-Fanging The Snake - A Guide To Modern Arnis Disarms
Advanced Modern Arnis - A Road To Mastery
Mano Y Mano - The Weaponless Fighting Applications Of Modern Arnis
Trankada - The Joint Locking Techniques & Tapi-Tapi Of Modern Arnis
Modern Arnis - The Book Of Basics
Espada Y Daga - The Sword & Dagger Fighting Art (book & DVD set)
Labanan Solo - The Combat Exercises (Anyo) Of Modern Arnis (book & DVD set)
Filipino Martial Arts - The Core Basics, Structure & Essentials (book & DVD set)

*DVDs*
Fast Track Arnis Training Program volumes 1-4
Introduction To Espada Y Daga
Modern Arnis 80 International Seminars - Philippines & UK
The Key Combat Principles Of Filipino Martial Arts
The 'Big If' - Self Defense Against A Knife Seminar
1st Annual Presas Brothers Arnis Seminar
2nd Annual Presas Brothers Arnis Seminar
Portland Filipino Martial Arts Festival 2010
Stick & Steel West Coast Seminar 2008
Stick & Steel - A Comparative Study Of Modern Arnis Applications With The Cane & Bolo 
Portland 2005 Edged/Impact Weapons Seminar

Whoosh!  I've been busy!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------

